# 1 million credit challenge



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Well my boy Tyrone Spong is finally getting in there with the big boys in K-1 in a month so I need to show the love. Offering 1 million credits but this is a challenge so to win you will need to bring the uniqueness. I shall leave this open for a week/week and a half. for those bastards that are gonna try and make me do the template 


The Request:

Most unique and innovated Spong sig 

Pics:

Whatever really though I would prefer pictures that are current and not when he was younger. Easy way to tell is if he has hair or not. If he has no hair or a shaved head those are bueno.

Title: "King of the Ring" Not a necessity if it takes away from the sig. 

Colors: Be creative


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Definatly brining something for this one.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm all over this son.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

We'll see maybe I'll make something.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

im making it right now so should have it sometime soon


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

eh its alright


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

f*ck your requests










Edit: Is it me or is this stupid site resizing my shit again?


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

i got one :


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

My entry:
















_


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Holy shit I just saw a ghost!!!!
geez Composure long time no see.


----------



## BhamKiD (Aug 20, 2008)

those are all pretty hot..i need a new sig now since BJ pissed me off at 94...


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

here's what i came up with hope you like










if you want anything changed get at me

ill probably end up making one or two more just out of boredom haha

EDIT: here's another one hadn't made a pop-out in awhile so decided to


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

i'll see what i can put together


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

​


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Edit: oh wait, _SPONG_.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Here is what I got now, probably work up another though, just not sure Im happy with the way it turned out.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Another:
















.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Norway1 said:


> i got one :


ill get rid of the ecessive "e" if u pick mine :thumb02:


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

heres what i came up with, not sure if i like it, seems a lil to simple to me


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Here's another I did, pretty bored today.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Alright one more cause Im still bored.










I played with it a bit so here is a tuned version.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

I might have to have a go at this one


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

One more,


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Another:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Man that MLS sure is popular


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

ha everyone just wants 1 million credits is all lol...well yeah and cause mls is sexy


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Bueno from everyone I shall choose a little later and the winner will get the million.

However, if anyone is interested I shall offer up another million for a sig of Manhoef that I shall rotate with the Spong one (gonna be awkward if they fight each other in March). Again anything you like just would like either Marvelous or No Mercy for text if it fits the sig well.

Gracias everyone.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Damn, Toxic dudn't mess around.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Its a million points and I like the pics of K-1 fighters the ring lends itself to much better pictures than the cage.

Hey Negative when are we gonna hook you up with a sig?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hers's a Manhoef sig for ya.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

Negative1 said:


> Damn, Toxic dudn't mess around.


toxic does anything for points lol


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Not anything...almost but not anything


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Not anything...almost but not anything


Your a very talented Artist sir.. Keep it up.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks Nikkos,


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

q[0.o]p My Entry :


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

heres one from me :


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

When will this challenge begin its voting stage?


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

They were all great so I threw credits at everyone. I shall rotate through them all.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks mls u rock


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Word MLS, thanks a bunch.


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

Thx a lot MLS its Appreciated


----------

